# Thermal Mod Level X



## thermalmodlevel10 (May 11, 2010)

So I first decided to create this pc case when I was inspired by helpful videos on his YouTube channel especially (http://www.youtube.com/user/MonsterMawd), ever since then I attempted to mod 3 cases fist just starting with adding a side window and couple fans, however now I decided to make a somewhat of a replica of the thermaltake level 10 computer case. I had to make some drastic changes to the appearance of the case compared to the original due to the fact that I didn’t have a metal break and I knew that using metal for the build was no longer an option, then I decided to experiment with laminated wood which has a very thin thickens compared to regular wood and is also easy to cut and work with. I first made a 3d drawing in AutoCAD and then I cut most of the pieces on a table saw. After that I covered all of those pieces with fiberglass to give it more strength after that I just used bondo to smooth the whole thing down... Right now i am trying to come up with a color scheme and some graphic designs, if you guys have and ideas please comment
































So i fiannly decide to make my very first Cd-Room Window Mod. i cut the hole out with a jigsaw since using a dremal wasnt reall helpfull. After i had the thing cut i just sanded down the edges.

Next week i plan on painting the entire thing black, and putting some clear foil over the hole to make a window and also make the enclosure airtight.
























































Painted


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (May 11, 2010)

I got a new idea
i plan on cuting hole on the side of the power supply so i would be able to see the inside of the power supply. 





Blue- opening( Blue Plexi Glass)
Black- exterior frame
Green- The only thing left there(Nvidia logo)


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (May 11, 2010)

Steps i took to make the wood smooth 
1. Cover the part with Fiberglass Resin( you do not need the fiberglass matt for small areas. such as corners and what not) 
2. sand the resin with 60 grit sandpaper 
3. cover the part with "bondo short hair body filler" 
2. sand the filler with 60 grit sandpaper 
3. Apply regular Bondo Body Fillers 
4. Sand with a 60-100 grit sandpaper depanding on the texture and smoothenes of the filler. 
5. repeat steps 3-4 over and over again till you see no more imperfections


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (May 11, 2010)

You can check out all of my photos at 
http://s867.photobucket.com/home/thermalmod/index


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (May 12, 2010)

Hey whats up guys, i need help designing a logo that would reflect my case build to replace the Dell logo i have on my right panel. Any sugestions would be greatly apreciated. The diameter is 6"inches


----------



## MoonPig (May 12, 2010)

Oooo i like.

/Subbed.

Not sure on the logo, but i'll give it some thinking.


----------



## Lionheart (May 12, 2010)

Very Very interesting bro, looks pretty good, what materials are you using?


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2010)

Replace the Dell logo with "Level 11" 11 is much better than 10.


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (May 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Replace the Dell logo with "Level 11" 11 is much better than 10.



I LOVE THE IDEA


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 12, 2010)

hmm i want to see the outcome...


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (May 12, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Very Very interesting bro, looks pretty good, what materials are you using?


All i used was 1/4 inch particle board covered with fiberglass, then some bondo hair and to finish it off i used regular bondo sanded smooth


----------



## tianhui (May 12, 2010)

Leave, but maybe polish Up on the dell logo
Color and Polish up resulting case

The next time a friend says "Dell Sucks!" Show him That.

And Yes, I am also anticipating the result-


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 12, 2010)

Looks great so far, can't wait to see how this ends up!


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (May 12, 2010)

I got a Youtube account with couple new videos come check them out http://www.youtube.com/user/thermalmodlevel10 dont forget to comment rate and suscribe.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 12, 2010)

level 11 has already been done by a pretty high level modder here: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=184073

so I would consider giving it a different name.


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> level 11 has already been done by a pretty high level modder here: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=184073
> 
> so I would consider giving it a different name.



Oh damn.. Well, Marshall did it first! lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7IZZXQ89Oc

How about: "11. It's better!" or Level 10.1, 10.5 etc.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 12, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> level 11 has already been done by a pretty high level modder here: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=184073
> 
> so I would consider giving it a different name.



Whoa, that's one heck of a case mod... 

What should he name this build then?


----------



## Scorppion (May 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Oh damn.. Well, Marshall did it first! lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7IZZXQ89Oc
> 
> How about: "11. It's better!" or Level 10.1, 10.5 etc.



I guess level 12 would be another option


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> Oh damn.. Well, Marshall did it first! lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7IZZXQ89Oc
> 
> *How about: "11. It's better!*" or Level 10.1, 10.5 etc.



thats what she said :shadedshu


----------



## DonInKansas (May 13, 2010)

Just go with OVER 9000!!!!!!11!!!!11!!!111!!1!11!!


----------



## Scorppion (May 13, 2010)

Hey whats up guys i have a new shopping list and was wondering if you guys know of an online store where you can buy theses things at the cheapest prices. 

SHOPPING LIST
3x potentiometer(used to control the fans) 
{1x will control 2 120mm fans on the right panel}
{1x will control the 2x 80mm fans on the motherboard cover}
{1x will controll the 120mm on the motherbord cover}

2x Toggle Switches {To control the leds on the case)
2x Momentary switches {One for Restart and the other one On/Off}

Bunch of Leds(Red, Blue)

3x 120mm fans(Not the lound ones)
2x 80mm fans (Also not too lound either)


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 13, 2010)

For the fans, I'd go for Cooler Master ones. Newegg or Cooler Master's website for those. 

As for the rest.... Maybe MNPCtech has some of it?


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (May 18, 2010)

hey whats up guys need a little bit of help i am trying to design a pcb board that will fit into my front bezel of my pc case. Im trying to use 3 potentiometers where ;
1st one will control 2 120 mm fan
2nd one will control 2 80 mm fan 
3rd one will control 1 120 mm fan 

And what i dont undrestand is what type of potentiometers i will need so the whole thing doesnt melt.
Any suggestions or links to forums where sombody did somthing like this would be greatly aprreciated.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2010)

I wish I could help with funds but I don't have the funds.good luck hope to see it finished


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (Jul 21, 2010)

Finaly got the primer on the Hard Drive bays today. I sprayed a total of 6 light coats with wet sanding after the 3rd coat














































Please give me some feedback on my progress and don't forget to ask any questions


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (Jul 26, 2010)

Got the first heavy coat of primer on the main case, still needs alot more body work though. Hopefully will start sanding the heavy coat of primer down tmr. so the finaly bodywork can be completed.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

looking better. i want to see the end results


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (Jul 27, 2010)

{{{{FIRE PREVENTION}}}}

I sprayed the inside of the hard drive bays with fireproofing paint, i just wanted to be on the safe side incase the hard drive was to malfuncion and overheat and possibly burn the entire case down. I will also spray the inside of the case and also inside the motherboard and Power supply area.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jul 27, 2010)

Subbed, this looks good already, can't wait to see what it looks like finished! Good luck!


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (Jul 27, 2010)

well i'am getting ready to paint the hard drive bays and i am not sure what type of spray paint wil work the best. What i'am looking for in the paint is for it to be glossy, not easily scrached, and sprays easily. I was looking online and in the local autozone and they have many diffrent types of paints and i am not sure what will work the best. I created a list of possible paints that i could use and the prices range from $.97 -$6.50.
-Rust-Oleum/12 oz. gloss black engine enamel  $5.69
-Rust-Oleum 10 oz. Gloss Black General Purpose Aerosol Paint  $.97
-Rust-Oleum 12 Oz. Gloss Black Spray All Surface Aerosol Paint $5.93
-Painter’s Touch Ultra Cover 2x Black  $5.99

Also when i spray the enclosures with the final paint should i also spray over them with a clear coat? I am not really a paint expert so i am asking you guys for your oppinions becouse i dont want to pick the wrong paint and have it crack on me later down the road.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2010)

wish i could tell you for sure what paint to use. I personally use Rust-oleum automotive on my cases and have been happy with it. I have used a clear coat once and the case hasn't scratched once. I didn't use a clear coat the last time and it's all scratched up. So i would recommend a clear coat. Also here is the paint i use

paint
http://rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=377
primer 
http://rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=395
clear coat i use is the same as the paint but in clear.


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (Jul 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wish i could tell you for sure what paint to use. I personally use Rust-oleum automotive on my cases and have been happy with it. I have used a clear coat once and the case hasn't scratched once. I didn't use a clear coat the last time and it's all scratched up. So i would recommend a clear coat. Also here is the paint i use
> 
> paint
> http://rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=377
> ...



Yeah i will definatly use clear coat now that you mensioned the scratches. For the clear coat did it spray the same way as regular spray paint or was it more thicker/thiner.?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2010)

thermalmodlevel10 said:


> Yeah i will definatly use clear coat now that you mensioned the scratches. For the clear coat did it spray the same way as regular spray paint or was it more thicker/thiner.?



IRRC it was about the same but was very picky on what conditions to apply it in. if it was too cold it would crack if it was too hot it would run. So if you get a day that isn't very humid and is ~75f then i would do it then also be sure to shake it really well as that also caused me problems.
I only used it once because it was a PITA to get it right but sure looked good when it was done. 
Good luck. I think your going to need it


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (Jul 29, 2010)

The official results are here check it out:

*Official Build Name:* 
 	-Thermalmod Level X

*Paint theme:* 
 	-Black, with Red highlights

*Graphics:* 
 	- From the game “Counter Strike Source “the “SAS” Counter Terrorist will be holding a Desert Eagle Aimed at the Dell Logo on the back of the Case; Across the Fan Enclosures there will be Red Paint drops simulating a “HEADSHOT” the same way that it looks in the game when you shot somebody in the head and the blood splatter that is seen on the wall, Also around the Entire case there will be logos from my Sponsors.  Maybe some Flames will be placed on the Door that covers the Motherboard Enclosure. I have a buddy who is a proffesional Airbrush Artist that will make this case look EPIC.









*Wording:*
 	 -Across the entire top of the pc case there will be wording stretched out in red that Says “Thermalmod Level X”


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (Aug 1, 2010)

He guys i am planing on also making a motherboard tray out of plexiglass but, i am not sure how to do it, do you guys know of anybodys worklog/webpage that created a custom motherboard tray out of plexiglass [ along with dimensions ]. That would be really helpfull since i couldnt find any work logs like that myself.


----------



## blu3flannel (Sep 21, 2010)

Bump for some progress!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 22, 2010)

Just subbin'

Looking good so far.

Although I'd of said spraying it with thermal paint was actually a bad idea, it's insulative rather than conductive right?

May even increase temps and make likely good of hardware failure go up.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 22, 2010)

WOW what kind a project u going to do, keep us update nice work man


----------



## anth (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice man VERY VERY nice! it will look a million dollars when done


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 22, 2010)

sick. subbed.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

verryyyy naaaiiiiiceeee


----------

